# wings hanging low



## Attya (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi. I have just bought a pair of cockatiels from an experienced breeder but notice both the wings on the cock bird hang lower than the tail...does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Could be a simple sprain or he could have broken wings.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Sometimes my birds perch like this when they get sleepy, Asher especially. Any time they start moving or get startled, the wings go back to a normal position. If he's holding them like that all the time, Darkel is most likely correct. Beautiful birds by the way.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah. The bird is cute. I love white or cinnamon cockatiels.


----------



## Attya (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies . I know he can fly as he was in an aviary, I'm hoping its perhaps because he's been moved and maybe it will settle down. Unless its been broken previously? Its not something I've ever seen in any of my birds before.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Missy holds her wings like this sometimes when she's resting.


----------

